# The Kingswood Arms, Bradford - September 2016



## degenerate (Oct 5, 2016)

No known history other than it was previously known as The Bay Horse and has been empty for over 15 years. On 12th July 2009 it was set on fire and that 60% was burnt out according to the fire report. 

It's due to be flattened to make way for a car wash with Labour councillor Hassan Uzzaman Khan quaoted as saying: "The use will remove what has become an embarrassing eyesore on a prominent city roadway, which is detrimental to the image of Bradford."

Since half of it's badly fire damaged don't expect greatness from here  It also had signs of drug use and squatting.





















































Thanks for looking


----------



## smiler (Oct 5, 2016)

You made the best out of what's there, White Lightning and Jaffa Cakes, hell of a diet,I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Oct 5, 2016)

It's trashed, but you still got some great pics! Nice one degenerate


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 5, 2016)

Well thrashed. But, if a quaint old-fashioned pub which has been there for over a century can cause an eyesore what about a great big car wash that looks like its been built out of lego bricks will look on the horizon.


----------



## degenerate (Oct 6, 2016)

smiler said:


> You made the best out of what's there, White Lightning and Jaffa Cakes, hell of a diet,I liked it, Thanks



Thanks, I feel like I'm scraping the bottom of the barrel with this one!


----------



## degenerate (Oct 6, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Well thrashed. But, if a quaint old-fashioned pub which has been there for over a century can cause an eyesore what about a great big car wash that looks like its been built out of lego bricks will look on the horizon.



I totally agree. The car wash has been in the pipeline for at least a year with no sign of it happening so it looks like it'll still be hanging on!


----------

